# Problem switching from ide to scsi (virtualbox)



## mlharvey (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a freebsd installed on virtual box which was on a single ide controller at first, i then switched the drive to an scsi controller. Now when it boots it asks for me to give the device on which / is stored since it is now da0s1a instead of ad0s1a, so im trying to edit fstab but / was mounted as read only. Does anyone know how to solve this problem and since fstab is stored on the root filesystem would that even solve my problem or do I need to change something in the bootloader?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 14, 2010)

Remount / as writable, then you can edit it.  Might as well mount the other partitions so you'll have whatever editor you prefer:

`# mount -u /`
`# cat /etc/fstab`

Manually mount /var/ and /usr at their new locations, then edit /etc/fstab.


----------

